# USDM 1981 Datsun 210 (KA24DE Swp.)



## 81LB310 (Apr 14, 2004)

<<<HELLO, I'm currently building a Sunny with a KA24DE swap from a 90-93 240SX>>>
_____________________________________________

I'm looking for any useful info on these topics:

<<a>>All Live Axles that fit with minor mods.
ex. From Ford,Chevy,Toyota,Nissan,...etc.
<<b>>What are my brake options for front McPherson's
ex. Will front 240SX shocks and hubs bolt up?

hAS aNYONE dONE tHIS sWAP yET?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

81LB310 said:


> <<<HELLO, I'm currently building a Sunny with a KA24DE swap from a 90-93 240SX>>>
> _____________________________________________
> 
> I'm looking for any useful info on these topics:
> ...


if you're still looking here, try www.datsun1200.com, those crazt aussies have put most kinds of engine in 210's


----------

